# CV axles bolt torque specs outer & inner.



## Arnolds64 (Nov 13, 2009)

Took some research and could not find it here for our TT - According to Bentley, there are 2 sizes for the 6 bolts at the transmission end, M8 should be torqued to 40 Nm (30 Ft Lb) and M10 to 70 Nm (52 ft Lb). 

Drive shaft to wheel bearing housing nut (or bolt) should be initial (before weight of vehicle on wheel) 240 Nm (177 Ft Lb) if using thread locking compound or 190 Nm (140 Ft Lb) if greased. Final torque (weight of vehicle on wheel) should be 265 Nm (195 Ft Lb) if using thread locking compound or initial torque + 1/4 turn if greased. Also, manual says nut or bolt should always be replaced.


----------

